# importing motorsets / front clips ???



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

can somebody explain to me how it exactly works?? sure there are places like phase2motortrend, jspec, heavythrottle, and what not but their prices are going up do to high demands -_-

i'm sure that it's not simple as this but couldn't somebody in japan/australia buy some front clips, load them up in a trailer and ship them to US?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You have a buyer or rep in Japan (check the net there are a few around) you give them money and they bid on your behalf. They take a finders fee/commission (unless its a friend) and you organise shipping from your side. He gets the cuts/cars delivered to the docks in japan and they sit there waiting to have all the stuff nicked off them (believe me it happens). They get shipped to you and you pay all the import duty/excise/docking fees.

What do you need? Give me money and ill find a car and send it to you. Ill even organise the container. It will cost you though >


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hehehehe i don't really need anything .. yet 

the thing is that my dad wants me to sell my s13 for a s14 because he feels that my s13 lags power. he doesn't know that both have the ka24de. i told him but he still thinks a newere car is the way to go. he knows how much i love 240sx's.. i told him about going rb20det or rb25det (if money permits) and he seems a little interested  i'm not sure about getting my clip from night (bad stories) so i was just wondering.. if the whole importing clips becomes serious, i'll make sure to contact you


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

would it be cheaper that way? like if i just said hey joel find me a ca18det front clip and bolt on the s13 silvia front end, would it be cheaper than buying it from a company or importer in the states? seems kinda risky since neither of us have dealt in this shit before...

hey joel would you want us dollars or australian? hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm assuming it would be cheaper unless joel charged us 5000$ more per clip 

maybe we should start a company


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

unless you buy a AUDM model (sr s14/s15 only) its going to come from japan anyway
Its risky importing stuff yourself but its not impossible. Ill see if i can get some contact details for you guys. There are a few freelance buyers/exporters in Japan that speak pretty good english and can get you pretty much any car/engine. 
You can save some money, for example a mate just imported a 89 Cefiro RB20 and it cost him $6000 AUD landed inc complied registered and tax.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok heres the basics:

You need to locate a purchasing agent in Japan. This can be a freelance agent, an agency or actual car dealer. My mate used a guy called Mr Seto who he found on the internet pretty easily.

Purchasing agents charge a fee for buying items. For example a whole car will set you back anywhere from 80000yen to 150000yen. The fee usually includes the following.
- Finding fee
- Bidding and Purchasing at auction
- De-registration of vehicle
- Organisation of storage and shipping

You then have to pay the shipping fee which is around 1000yen roll on roll off. Containers are extra.

Once it gets to the destination im not sure because the US will have different laws to here. We have unloading costs, wharfage costs, storage, and quaranteen costs as well as 10% gst on everything and 10% car import tax. Works out to about $1500 AUD for a Silvia.

You then have to pick it up from port or have it shipped to you.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

When I was looking for a motor I thought the same thing "why can't I buy one from Japan myself and eliminate the middle man?" In the end I realized that you really need to know what you are doing to import an engine and could easily get burned. I called several of the companies selling engines and decided to go with Heavy Throttle because they always answer the phone and always have time to offer help and I needed lots of help to get my engine running because I didn't know jack about SR20DETs. What I paid for my engine may have been a bit on the high end but I am very happy with my black top. Good luck.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey Joel, how about you just start importing clips to the states for us? you can make some money, and help out some fellow nissan guys. you know you want to!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

This is probably one of the reasons I wanted to join the army... They get hook ups on importing and stuff like that... But Jeong just order from Opium...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> But Jeong just order from Opium...


if i do get a motor, i'll probably get it from opium. do you know where he gets it from?? i dont think he gets if from night anymore


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No... Him and Tod have their own supplier now... and Night is no where to be found anyways...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If someone already has a relaible supplier in J-land then go with them. Much less headaches.
My ex housemate imported his own R33 skyline. On the docks in japan it was broken into and had all the stuff stolen. Docks insurance covered it but it made him miss the boat to Australia and put his car back 3 weeks.

Guys maybe save up and look into getting a whole car. CA18DET's are really quite cheap and there are some bonuses.
-You get everything you need for the engine conversion
-You can sell of bits you dont need like headlights, trim, panels etc
-They come with a VLSD

You should be able to at least get most of your money back off the car price selling bits and so it subsidises your engine install and all the little tryhards get their 'trick JDM parts' yo - everyone wins!


----------

